# first in mi for me



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I was cruising to work today when I saw what I thought was a pair of chucks ahead in the road. As I got closer and went around (they didnt move) I realized they were badgers. I reversed and tried to get my phone for a pic the juvenile scurried away but momma puffed up and false charged my car. She then followed the other into the hayfield. I didnt have time for a pic. First time ive seen a wild badger in michigan in my 26 years.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Per the DNR site http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12205-60324--,00.html: "Badgers are an important living component of many Michigan ecosystems. You can feel fortunate if you ever see one of these secretive animals. Although fairly common, they are not often seen.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Buddy trapped one in huron township this past season. Talk about a weird day

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've seen a couple live and a couple road kills. Still waiting to get one in a trap.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fairly common my as!:yikes:

O'lame


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Seen some this spring up near Oscoda.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow didnt know we had any?!


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

I hit one with my car when I was about 16.  I felt horrible, but there was nothing I could do. We went back to see what it was. If they are fairly common, I hope I never come across one in the wild, they look vicious.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fabner1 said:


> Fairly common my as!:yikes:
> 
> O'lame


They are very common in parts of the state. I've seen more badgers around my property in Ogemaw county than raccoons, porkies and skunks combined.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

My buddy has a trailer up in the Western U.P.

One evening I was sleeping in one of the bedrooms when I heard what I thought was a bear about to come through the wall, woke me up out of a sound sleep and I darn near shat meself...

Ended up, some Badgers had made a home or were at least hanging out under the trailer and a couple of them got into it during the night. Loud and mean sounding creatures!

I never did get to actually see them, but Davey the guy who owned the trailer was woken up by it too and knew what they were...


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I was sitting in a box blind on November 15th in Montemerency and heard rustling in the leaves behind me. With no expected deer movement from that direction, I had no window to check it out through, instead having to wait til it made it to the side window. The rustling didnt sound like a deer or squirrel. After waiting a couple of minutes the sound came almost underneath the window and I saw the mystery guest. Big ole' badger that looked like all shoulders doing its sort of waddle-jog came right below me. Pretty cool.


----------



## winsor.jeremy (Feb 3, 2013)

My father-in-law has trapped a few over the last few years. All in Montcalm county. Last one he caught was in a conibear wired to a 10ft x 10" diameter log. The badger drug the log with the connibear about 30 yards before expiring and that was with a perfect head clamp. Made me realize it wasn't an animal I wanted to ever come face to face with. He ended up having a mount done of that one... it has about 3in claws on the front paws.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

